# Re-establishing Trust Relationship



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

- hey guys i received this error from the event viewer.


> The computer TERMINAL-16 tried to connect to the server \\FILESERVER using the trust relationship established by the BIEX domain. However, the computer lost the correct security identifier (SID) when the domain was reconfigured. Reestablish the trust relationship.


- how do you reestablish the trust relationship?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you using multiple domains with users accessing files from a different domain?


----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

- we only have 1 domain which has 2 DC a primary and secondary. the main DC is our primary fileserver.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Normally trust are setup to allow computers from a different domain access to shares from another domain. What it sounds like is you have a computer that was a member of an old domain and not a member of the new domain. 
I would try and rejoin the computer to the domain.


----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

Your absolutely right...is there a way for me to join the computer to the domain without affecting the computers configured settings?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

This I really couldn't tell you. It may configure a new profile for the new domain.


----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok thank for the info ray:


----------

